# Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!(little issue)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, can you tell I'm excited? :leap:

Pics from yesterday:










Already really sunken and very loose ligs









Her fuzzy udder since I haven't shaved it yet:









Cha cha:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 136!*



Congrats. Shes cute. Cant wait to see her kids. My doe is at 141 days.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 136!*

oh she is getting close - mine is hitting 100 days and I am already getting excited!!! Can't wait to see your girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 136!*

Poor girl ...she looks so uncomfortable.....but she is a real cutie....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 136!*

Babies coming soon!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 136!*

I love her color Ashey! Very pretty! And I do think she'll be giving you twins....she is fairly deep and I'd guess hiding :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 136!*

Angie is going to be an AUNT!!! WOOT


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 137!*

Udder pics are in! lmao

I shaved her udder today and boy was she pissed at me. :angry: :ROFL:

Before:









After:









Side with me holding leg up:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 137!(new udder shots)*

oo looking nice!! Cant wait to see her kiddos


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 137!(new udder shots)*

Coming in very nicely. I can't wait to start preparing for new babies here. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 137!(new udder shots)*

You are going to have babies soon! :dance: Can't wait to see what Dorcas has... nice udder she is developing too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!(new udder shots)*

Ooo I am so excited! Checked my kidding kit last night to make sure I have everything. Cleaned all the stalls the other day so that if she kids when I'm not there she at least has a clean place to kid. And boy was that a lot of work. lol


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!(new udder shots)*

ok why do you remove the hair around the udder?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!(new udder shots)*

She's filling out very ncely Ashley! Looks to have a very nice medial developing too!

tat2edlady:.....Most times the uddes get shaved is for "showing" goats..others, like this, do it to see the progression of the forming udder when close to delivery....I never did it til last year and boy was I glad I did! Makes it easier to clean up the doe after birth as well as alot nicer to milk without those long hairs getting pulled on.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!(new udder shots)*

Ooo she sure read the doe code of honor!

She was wagging her tail like crazy this morning. Then she would lift it up like she was going to poo, but wouldn't. She would do it real quick.

:hair:

Put her in the kidding stall with lots of straw. She was very happy about it. lol

tat2edlady- Yes I shaved her udder so I could see how it was progressing. Also to make it easier for the kids to find. There was so much hair they would of never found the teat. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!(new udder shots)*

Ashley, do you start your count at 145 or 150?

She'll be keeping you waiting....like they all do this close to delivery.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!(new udder shots)*

150, even though none of my does have ever waited that long. Anna went on day 141 last year.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!(new udder shots)*

Here is a picture of her back end today:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Had enough pics yet? lol sorry. I am VERY excited!

Also I have a video of her doing the weird tail thing:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!*

hehehe she's too cute! "Mom why are you video-ing me???"

You're close! I've hypothesized that tail thing is a foot pressing on their cervix...I know from experience that it feels weird, and if I had had a tail, I think I would have done that, too! Her udder is really changing!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!*

Kinda looks like her passing gas with the tail. I think you have a few days yet for sure.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!*

:ROFL: Gas?!

Well prob. But she's never done that tail thing before.

I think it was the kid kicking her because the kid was kicking so much I could see it kicking through her fuzzy winter coat. And now her tail has stopped doing that and the kid has stopped kicking so much. So I guess it had to do with that.

Can't blame me for getting excited though!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!*

Could have been kicking her bowels making her think she had to poo. At least when I was pregnant the baby would always kick my blatter and make me feel urgent to go. Just part of pregnancy I guess.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 138!*

Just an update:

Dorcas is doing good. She is much more sunken in the back end but still has ligs. I know she is going to wait till the cold weather sets back in. :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 140!*

Ha ha and now I am dreaming about her kidding. :doh: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 140!*

I hope they are happy dreams. Try not to get to anxious


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 140!*

No, no bad dreams yet.

Her ligs were still there today but she is squatting is pee a lot. I am pretty sure it's just the kid on her bladder. I managed to shave her up a bit better with my mom there to help.

Her udder is still the same. Not tight.

OOOO I can't wait for kids! :dance: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 140!*

O boy....I look forward to those nights! Dreaming of hearing babies and running out to the barn to find a doe laughing at me!( I have done that!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 140!*

so exciting! how many do you think she has in there?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 140!*

I say one :girl: and my mom says two. :girl: :girl:

I really want two, but I don't think she is big enough. She is getting things into position for sure. She was sitting like a dog before I left tonight and she never sits like that. :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

looking at the video she doesnt look that big - but if she is a deep doe then she could easily have twins.

That tail thing is funny LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

The tail thing cracks me up. She only did it a few times today.

Ooo Bambi is going to be a dad soon! I can't wait to see these kids!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

Well, Ashley...the sitting on her butt is a sure sign she's having more than one!! :girl: :girl:

My girls start that when they are about a week away, but then again....they all have had twins or trips too...with the exception of Angel..a single.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

Here she is today. Still fat and happy.

Ligs are there but seem to be getting softer every time I check.










I would love :girl: :girl: !!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

I am so super excited, I cant wait!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

I will be sure to call or text you Stacey. :thumb:

I think it will be more like Tuesday or Wed. I think her udder needs to get bigger...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

Her udder is definately going to get bigger! She has a good start though!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

Yes her udder will be much bigger by kidding. Good thing she's clipped so you can keep a check on changes with it. Good luck!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*



RunAround said:


> I will be sure to call or text you Stacey. :thumb:
> 
> I think it will be more like Tuesday or Wed. I think her udder needs to get bigger...


OH goody!!! Well you know to leave a message if I dont answer.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 141!*

OK, I am heading over to the barn now. Wish for a full bag and no ligs! ray: :help: :ROFL:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

LOL One of my does due soon has also been dog-sitting. Poor girl!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

I had a girl that sat like that even when not pregnant and another that did the butt sit when she was only about 4 weeks pregnant.

Good luck and I hope that she goes soon for you!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

Nothing yet. Fat as ever and wants her food and treats brought over to her. :roll:

The sitting on her butt is a new thing for her. I had a goat before that would do that just because she could. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

Well, when it's a new thing for a very preggy doe to be doing, she's getting kids in line!
My pygmy buck as well as quite a few of his kids do this "just because they can" lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

She's waiting for the snow storm coming in tomorrow, guaranteed! :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

Her utter has really grown from that first picture. She is getting close.

I am so excited for you. I would have to agree with you I say only one baby.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

I do not know, after watching that video, she is pretty big. I just love her color. She really looks like she is a sweet goat.

ray: To a healthy delivery no matter how many babies you get.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 142!*

Yeah, I think she is waiting for the snowstorm... little brat! :GAAH:

She still has ligs today but her bag does seem a bit more full.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*

of course, snow storms are perfect for kidding 

Well you knew this could happen when you decided to let her and Bambi go at it


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*

Hey... they didn't have to go at it! :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*




























Weird angle, but you can't see how much it's filled in unless it's a side view:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*

my guestimate is 147 seems like she needs a few more days to cook them


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*

:help:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*

oh my, I like how high her udder is coming in! :thumbup: 
I say, 146!

Im right there with you, my first doe due is day 140 tomorrow! :leap:

Now do you have any baby pics of her? Was she born so roan, or has she roaned out as shes grown. Just curious! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*

Ashley....she's gonna go on 146 with twins!!! ray:

Whats' the order?
:girl: :girl: ?
:girl: :boy: ?
or :boy: :boy: ?

Either way...she's deep enough to hide 2 in there!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 143!*

Yes, she was roan as a kid:









Liz: My order is :girl: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

it is funny how goats from different areas look a like. Dorcas's face reminds me of Angie but Lola & Jitterbug have a totay different face -- Jitterbug is way different then Sweet pea too. Sorry that has nothing to do with her kidding, just an interesting fact


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

lol it's true. I can usually look at a goat from around here and tell you what breeder it's from.

Anyways.... I was planning on only going to the barn once today because of the nasty snow storm, but Dorcas has decided to uphold the does code of honor. Ligs were tight when I got there and then I sat with her for about an hour and went to feel her ligs before I left... loose! :hair: She was also rubbing against the wall and suddenly sat down like a dog and looked a bit concerned.

I think she is just fooling with me. :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

She's gonna give you those :girl: :girl: ......when SHE feels like it!! Silly girl, I still think it'll be 146.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*



RunAround said:


> lol it's true. I can usually look at a goat from around here and tell you what breeder it's from.
> 
> Anyways.... I was planning on only going to the barn once today because of the nasty snow storm, but Dorcas has decided to uphold the does code of honor. Ligs were tight when I got there and then I sat with her for about an hour and went to feel her ligs before I left... loose! :hair: She was also rubbing against the wall and suddenly sat down like a dog and looked a bit concerned.
> 
> I think she is just fooling with me. :roll:


I feel your pain... Im about ready to sell all my goats and be done if my doe doesnt kid soon... J/k. But shes driving me crazy lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

Lol, well if you still have hair left then she isn't going to kid. :ROFL:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*



RunAround said:


> Lol, well if you still have hair left then she isn't going to kid. :ROFL:


Not much left so it should be soon lol. She cant go that much longer lol. My hubby is like she probably isnt even breed. I told him I know shes bred at least lol Hubby is not into the goat thing lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

Blah, she was the same tonight. Ligs loose, but still there. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

I still dont see an udder change ... sticking with 147


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

Yeah, I have no idea with her... but since I took the picture I figured I would post it.

I guess I am just anxious for kids, and with my last kidding being Dawn I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 144!*

I understand. But she looks good and I am sure all will go well


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

:sigh: Not much new today, maybe some more teeth grinding than usual... but thats it.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*



RunAround said:


> :sigh: Not much new today, maybe some more teeth grinding than usual... but thats it.


From her or you waiting? lol

Still waiting here too.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

I hate the wait....but it all good when your playing with the babies on the pen. Hang in thier it will be soon enough.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

Ha ha from her. :ROFL: She's annoyed with me looking at her back end. :ROFL:

 :coffee2:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

They do seem to get a bit aggitated don't they...LOL


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*



RunAround said:


> Ha ha from her. :ROFL: She's annoyed with me looking at her back end. :ROFL:
> 
> :coffee2:


My poor daughter. She went to school the other day, and she has a friend that lives behind us, and she asked my daughter "why is your mom always taking pictures of your goats butt"


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*



Nubiansrus said:


> My poor daughter. She went to school the other day, and she has a friend that lives behind us, and she asked my daughter "why is your mom always taking pictures of your goats butt"


OMG! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

Shouldn't be much longer now! The real countdown is on. Good luck!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*



RunAround said:


> Nubiansrus said:
> 
> 
> > My poor daughter. She went to school the other day, and she has a friend that lives behind us, and she asked my daughter "why is your mom always taking pictures of your goats butt"
> ...


 :ROFL: I've been asked the same thing.....except about me my mom really couldn't care less..


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

Ok. I KNOW when she is going to go. Sunday while I am at my grandmothers having a belated b-day party. :hair:

And here's another picture of her tonight in case you haven't had enough of my goats back end. :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

Ashley.....I think her udder is going to balloon in the next day....and by the looks of her business, she'll be delivering by Sunday. ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

Holy cow she is puffy! Do I win a doe kid if my guess of 146 is right? ray: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 145!*

Lol. I may retain the first doe kid since it is out of Bambi and the next one is going to my friend who gave her to me.

Liz- I sure hope your right! I really want some kiddos soon! :leap: :dance:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

Well are you busy playing with kids yet or what? :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

Nope, nothing. She isn't eating that much hay right now. Also, she keeps stretching and then trying to pee, but hardly anything comes out so I think we are getting closer. :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

Well she better get a move on- she has 12 hours exactly left to get it over with! :ROFL:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

I told you... yours is gonna go before mine!!! lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*



Nubiansrus said:


> I told you... yours is gonna go before mine!!! lol


It's a race between the two of them. They are trying to see who can hold out the longest. :ROFL: :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

I still say tomorrow day 147 -- it seems to be a magic number with nigerians.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

Ha ha watch her go at 12:01am lmao

But really I think she has a day or two left. :sigh:

And here the brat is today:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

Ooo and we had a little discharge when I went to the barn just now! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

The way she looked in the video.....to me she seemed to be too calm, and the way she was "picking" at her bedding, almost nervous. Is she normally "confused"? IDK...Something did seem to be up with her. She has exactly 2 hours and 54 minutes to have those kids on 146!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

No she isn't acting quite right, but I can tell she isn't going tonight. Not even getting a midnight check for her... i know it's going to be my undoing, but I am tired. :ZZZ:

Plus, when I went tonight she ate all her grain and was chowing down hay with the others until I locked her back in the kidding stall.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

I told yah -- she is going to wait till tomorrow. good progress though with the discharge starting


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

Blah, now I am second guessing myself and feel like I should check on her. :hair: :help: But I really want some good :ZZZ: :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

I feel for you, being so far from your goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

I know how you feel...I didn't sleep for a good week or two with Belle but really only you can decide if it is necesary to check her or not,


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 146!*

At this point it drives me nuts not to check on them. I leave for 5 hours and I get all worried. :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

Nothing at all today. :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :help: :GAAH: :shrug: :GAAH: :ZZZ:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

You make me envious. I waited months and hours for my girl to kid and. . . .she had stillborns. 
Grin and bear it! She'll come clean when she's good and ready!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

UGH! Well I lose

Maybe its the calm before the storm! :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

Yep, sorry.

She is acting completely normal today. Not doing anything weird at all. :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

Guess I lost too! :hair: .....She really wants them all to herself!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

argh I will loose too if she doesnt kid in the next couple hours  LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

Sorry Stacey but your going to lose to. She is definitely not going tonight. Looks like everyone needs to guess a new day. 
:GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

I am going to guess . . . . . .tomorrow night. :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

Okay my new guess is 149


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

he he he, well I hope its tomorrow. Super bowl names. lol

Oh and yeah, I shaved more a bit more so I could see and feel her ligs better.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

:ZZZ: 's all around for RunAround while Dorcas has fun with her bouncing :baby: :girl: :boy:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 147!*

I'm guessing 150.  :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 148!*

:sigh: Probably not today either.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 148!*

I say day 151 - sorry!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 148!*

Ha ha, thats ok. I'm thinking she is going to be really really evil and hold on until day 160. :hair:

I gave her a bunch of nutri-drench today. Thought maybe that would help things along? :ROFL: :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 148!*

Take her for a walk (or a run!!) LOL! That did it for me! Hehehe!

She is just making you want to wait forever. I know that is what Dora is going to do to me - I can see it already. She is due in 27 days (day 150) and laft time she went on 147 with a 12# doeling - so who knows what she is going to do to me this year, since this is my first time having her kid with me!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 148!*

Ha ha, I can hardly get her to walk. Running is out of the question especially with all this ice and snow.

She knows these are the first kids of 09 for me and she wants to make me wait forever. :GAAH:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 148!*



RunAround said:


> She knows these are the first kids of 09 for me and she wants to make me wait forever. :GAAH:


don't they all? :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

How's she looking today? Doesn't she know she's suppose to hurry up?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

I haven't been to the barn yet. Still waking up. :ZZZ: :coffee2:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

Well hurry up Ashley - your killin' us! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

I assume she is still at the barn - got a text message at 8:45am saying "ligs gone and udder full"

lets go Dorcas


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

WOOHOO- maybe my ( uh-hem ) second, guess is right! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

hehehe, sorry Stacey but I don't have a full keyboard on my phone so it takes a while to write a message. :greengrin:

Anyways, her udder is very tight and ligs are completely gone. She is very gumpy. She would act like she was going to lay down but then sit like a dog and seconds later be back up chewing cud. :leap: :hair:

Just came home to grab something to eat and warm up. Oh and the COFFEE!  :coffee2:

Wish for a easy delivery!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

Fingers crossed! :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149!*

oh and since I had time here is an udder shot:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Wow - nice looking udder!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Oh my- kids very soon from the looks of that side shot-
you better get back to the barn! :shocked:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

See, now there's the milk! Come on girl!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

What's happening? Pretty udder, come on Dorcas! Hope she's having an easy delivery!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

:leap: It's about time she does SOMETHING!!! Gorgeous uder...and I bet theres :girl: :girl: in there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

no texts -- so I am assuming she hasnt kidded yet. Ashely said she would text me when kids arrive


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

ray: Praying for a healthy, un eventful delivery of :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Ashley says Dorcas is pushing now. I wont spoil anything for Ashely on the big news but be praying for a healthy and easy delivery.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Oh Stacey - You are killing me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

PUSHING is good!!!! Tose kiddo's will be here in no time now!!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Ok She gave me the permission to tell you 

After I first posted she called me and said a head was coming no feet was stuck, couldnt get a hand in etc. I told her to pull him out by his lower jaw (experienced goat breeder told me to do this last year with Mia and her buckling Storm, worked great) so she pulled the buckling out that way then a girl just popped out after him positioned all correctly.

Ashely has pictures for you all but she will be in the barn for a while she says. Girl is brown and white and boy is black and white.

Congratulations Ashley and Dorcas -- good job girl! -- :leap: :boy: :girl:

************************
Side note: Angie is an Aunt!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Congrats :stars: :stars: :stars:

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

:leap: :stars: :clap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Wonderful!!!! :leap: Can't wait to see them :girl: :stars: :boy: :stars:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Yay!!!

cant wait to see pics.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Ligs gone!! Kids soon!*

Ok, yep as Stacey said a girl and a boy. Pictures are uploading.

It was funny because Stacey texted me just as I was gathering towels and kidding kit because she had started pushing. Then I called my mom who had just left for a second and told her to get back!

So first bubble came and popped, second bubble came and nothing! Ok, very bad. All my clothing layers I had on to keep warm went flying everywhere. It would probably be pretty funny to watch if I could see a replay. I didn't want all the layers to stop me from being able to move. Put on my shoulder glove, in case I had to really go in, and felt around with a finger, just a head coming?!?! His nose had already started wiggling and breathing so my mom grabbed me the snot sucker and I cleaned off his nose. Then she helped hold back everything so he could breath while I called Stacey. Thank God For You Girl!! Managed to pull him out and just as we got him going there came sister all lined up as she should be. So my mom worked with the boy while I cleaned the girl who was still half in Dorcas and trying to stand up.

Everyone is doing good and poor Dorcas is doing good to. She passed the placenta fine and everything seemed well so I left them to bond while I got some sleep.

I sat with Dorcas since 1pm today! I am sooo glad I stayed at the barn with her. I just knew something wasn't right. Imagine how that would have worked out if I wasn't there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

I was happy to be right near my phone when you called. :hug: When you put the phone down to do as I suggested I listened to the whole thing as your mom and you assisted in the birth and I was praying and praying for Dorcas and for you and then when I heard what sounded like the birth I felt such peace I knew it was alright, I couldnt even try to explain the feeling that went through my body at that moment. You did a great job :hi5:

Cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

wow. Scary. Glad everything turned out alright. *and in case you posted pix, I cannot see them because of the stupid blocker on this computer. I will go on my dad's tomorrow and take a look at your cuties*.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Ok, here are the pictures

The boy Z1 is named Phoenix Rising Farm Jacob. Black and white

The girl Z2 is name Phoenix Rising Farm Insatiable, or Sheila for short. Brown and White


















And thanks again Stacey! Poor Jacob has bruised gums but he is alive! He's also drinking and eating fine. Dang you read everything to do but once it's thrown at you, you forget everything!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

They are absolutely adorable!!! Congrats - so when are you mailing them to Washington??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

he he he, I will ship. :wink: The boy is for sale as a buck. I figure with his moms udder looking like that! :shocked:

I also milked some colostrum from her and it was so easy! Nice big orifices.

The girl is retained.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Aww Congrats. They are sooo cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

I would definately like to see how he fluffs up and how he is "put together". I will check out the website tomorrow. (Haha Brandi - I might of beat you!! LOL!)


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

they are beautiful!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Yeah!! Hey, I got one thing right, boy and girl.  They are both so, so cute!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

:leap:

Great job on the pull! They're just adorable! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Congratulations! They are very cute! Good job! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Thanks everyone. Boy am I tired! :ZZZ:

Just drinking some more  :coffee2: and then I'm going to head over to the barn to check on them. I swear I should be dead with how much coffee I drank the other day. :ROFL:

Ha ha and I didn't tell you guys about the french fries! Well my mom got mcdonalds for us and I had pretty much finished the fries but I was full so i put the bag up somewhere where a nigerian can't reach. Well the LaMancha, Ghost, found the bag and tipped it just right so that fries, ketchup packets, salt and napkins went everywhere! Then she just looked at it like, "WOW that was SOOO cool!!!" Little brat! I know I didn't get all the french fries out of their hay feeder. :ROFL: Ghost then proceeded to grab the now empty bag and rub it against the side of the wall to make as much noise as possible. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

oh they are adorable!! Congratulations again!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Awwwwwww what cuties!!! Very nice udder and gorgeous babies!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

OH LORD. I just want to take them and cuddle with them. The are just cute as a button.

Congratulations on the adorable babies and :hi5: Good work on the delivery.

Way to go Stacey. :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas is on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Well everyone is good today. Kids are nursing like crazy. I made them little coats since it is going to get colder. Dorcas picked the warmest day in a long time to kid and I am happy with her for that. lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Congrats!!! I haven't been able to post for a VERY long time (Long story!) and am glad to be back! Those babies are just ADORABLE! And you did a wonderful job!! I just love that little girl!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Gorgeous babies!!! Way to go Dorcas!!

Thank goodness Stacey was available...and it's a very good thing that you "know" your goats, you knew you had to stick around!

The doeling is so pretty in color...and I don't blame you at all for keeping her....with an udder like her dams, good thing Jacob will stay a buck too....and I do have to say that he is a flashy little guy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Cold and snowy tonight. Sheila was shivering a bit and I put her in my coat to warm her up. I hope she's ok, I probably just worry too much. I made them both coats out of a old sweatshirt. Very cute!

Her big brother was fine and was starting to make bucky sounds at her. :roll:

Dorcas is a wonderful mom! She keeps them clean as can be and constantly talks to them. I am so happy with her. She didn't really eat much grain today but she did eat hay and took a bunch of nutri-drench so I think she is fine. I didn't have my cmpk at the barn with me so I will give her some tomorrow.

Oh and I couldn't figure out why my hand was so sore today, and it finally dawned on me.. duh! :ROFL:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Congrats and nice looking kids!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

You should have named her Tawny- short for Puxatawny and him Winter since they were born on Ground Hogs day and good ol Phil says there is six more weeks of winter.
:slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

They are ADORABLE!!!!!  I just LOVE their coloring! Congrats! And great job on the delivery :hi5: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!*

Ok, new pictures! All fluffy and dry:


































The boy is actually doing better than the girl jumping around more and he keeps warm better. The girl has a bit of a rattle in her chest and I am watching her closely. I'm like her second mommy. When she see's me she calls to me.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!(new pics)*

Ok, about the girl. It's going to be 8F tonight. COLD. The poor thing already seems to have trouble staying warm. Do you think I should take her in the house for the night? Would her mom reject her if I did? How often would I need to feed her?

ha ha My mom is going to read this and be like"Your not bringing the goat in the house! CRAZY!"


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!(new pics and a Q)*

Bump, just wondering what you all think before I head over to the barn. :shrug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dorcas kidded on day 149! Boy and Girl!(new pics and a Q)*

Hmm- well if you are worried about her- better safe than sorry. 
If its only for the night Im willing to bet Dorcas will take her back, she sounds like a good mom.
I also know people that have put heating pads on low wrapped in a towel for the kids - im too much of a nervous nelly to do that though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, she has a coat on right? I know its very tempting to take her in the house but you do realize that the drastic change in temperature will cause her more harm than good? You have a heat lamp too...I don''t use one and had really teeny doelings born last February that did fine in sweaters...and the temp was in the single digits. Bringing her into a warm house and taking her back to the cold barn a day later would not be good for her, thats just my opinion though, you do what you think is right for her......but you may end up with a house/bottle baby for awhile because she won't be able to acclimate her body temp enough to withstand the cold. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh they're cute! I'd watch them carefully too. Hope they handle this cold well.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I left her at the barn tonight even though I didn't like doing it. 

I warmed her up a bit by tucking her in my coat and doing everything with her in my coat. She slept the whole time. LOL

When I left she was trying to eat hay with her mom and she sounded a bit better lung wise. Her temp was 102 as far as I could tell. It's a bit hard to take a temp on a wiggling baby without help.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry I didnt see this before. Sometimes the kids get guggly because of drinking to fast when nursing or if they dont latch on correctly either it goes down the wrong pipe. So if she had just eaten it could be just from that and since the little buggers eat constantly at that age it would be hard to tell for sure.

Temp looks good, -- at least you know it isnt any lower. 

I would give her some nutri drench as that is just plan great for goats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is she doing? ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She is doing better today. Her and her brother were jumping around on my legs and having a great time. She still isn't as active as him, but much better. Her breathing still sounds junky, but I don't know what to do about it. 

Oh and I tried giving her nutridrench last night but that just resulted in nutridrench all over me and her. Plus she started screaming and mommy got upset. So I gave up on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Playing babies are a wonderful sign! The more she plays the better she'll beable to keep her body temp.....and playing mans that sh's eating....That "rattle" you hear..is it in her chest or in her throat? I've had kids sounding "junky" also, but it cleared up in a few days and seemed to be mucous in the throat....what I've done is I get them to cough it up, a good thumping on the ribcage helps...if it is a "throaty rattle".


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have one of those suction things? I have used them on babies as old as a week. Try that. I would think they are going to be just fine. Just make sure they have lots of straw to bed down in to get warm.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am a bit behind on all the latest kiddings... but wanted to just say congrats on the twins. :stars: 
I an glad to hear the doeling is doing somewhat better today. They are both absolutely beautiful!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Both are doing great today. They were running around and bouncing like crazy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats good news 

and you know that buckling would be on my consideration list if he wasn't related to my does


----------

